# Ever get the feeling u r being watched??



## Lambkins (7 February 2013)

I was eating my lunch and when I turned round ..these face were watching me ...hahaha ..chickens are not as stupid as they look !!


----------



## YorksG (7 February 2013)

That is a very sisinister chicken! I don't think ours were that clever!


----------



## Lambkins (7 February 2013)

All of a sudden I feel like the one in the coop ..she was even tapping the window !! Hahaha


----------



## fburton (7 February 2013)

That would make me jump out of my skin.  Mind you, I'd be even more alarmed if they started rattling the windows at night, like in Marnie.


----------



## dornrose (7 February 2013)

My chickens have me well trained, when I go into the kitchen one hops onto the window sill and taps - like a fool I usually chuck something nice out for them!!


----------



## Misty05 (7 February 2013)

Many years ago I was doing my horse in the dark, and had a feeling of being watched. I was getting more and more nervous but could not see anything. I was glad to get finished, and as I was walking away, which was difficult as I just wanted to run, I saw an owl sitting top of a tall pole looking at me. I did feel rather foolish.


----------



## Springy (7 February 2013)

Chickens are quite clever ... More clever than you would think


----------



## Polos Mum (7 February 2013)

Ours will come and tap at the kitchen french windows - but only at me!  The know my OH will chase them off the patio and I will find a crust of bread for them - when it comes to food suprisingly clever!


----------



## touchstone (7 February 2013)

Mine bat the cat flap, it's so annoying that I usually feed them.

They will also make a beeline for the house if a door is left open, I came home once to find chicken landmines all over downstairs and a broken crystal decanter that they'd eaten


----------



## YorksG (7 February 2013)

The chickens never made it into the kitchen, but I did come across the three sheep tapdancing on the kitchen floor!


----------



## smellsofhorse (7 February 2013)

Its a secret flock of aliens watching you before they invade!


----------



## fallenangel123 (7 February 2013)

Anatidaephobia- fear of being watched by a duck!

Not sure of the chicken equivalent tho!


----------



## Coblover63 (7 February 2013)

My lot (horses) follow me round like Weeping Angels whilst I poo-pick every afternoon!  Every time I turn to look they have crept a little closer and are standing motionless with their ears and eyes on me


----------



## Holzdweaver (7 February 2013)

This is my new cockerel Digger, he had to stay the night in my bathroom as i dont drive and didnt want to take him to the new shed in the pitch black (id already walked three miles with him tucked under my arm!!). In this pic he was just mooching round and  decided that the spare cupboard was his 







Thankfully he didnt wake the household up by crowing! rofl


----------



## Lambkins (7 February 2013)

I love these crazy chicken and sheep stories


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (8 February 2013)

My bantams will come inside if the back door is open and will peck on the patio doors to tell me they want feeding. One of my chaps would fly in through the patio doors and land on my shoulder like a parrot if I was sat working at my desk. OH once tried to chase one of girls out of the kitchen but it ran the wrong way, flew up the stairs and into a bedroom and then launched itself out of the window............it also left a few landmines en-route. Not amused.


----------



## flirtygerty (8 February 2013)

I have a small flock of 7, did have 8 but one turned out to be a cockeral.
Highly entertaining, will come to call and love to get in the house, my 2 yr old grandson also loves them, if he goes missing we just look to see where the hens are, caught him the other day climbing through the field fence, because the hens were going in the field.
Very nearly the perfect pet


----------

